# cmd.exe Prompt permanent ändern



## DarthShader (12. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne den Prompt (mit dem Befehl "prompt") der Kommandozeile ändern (cmd.exe). Diese Änderung möchte ich aber nicht immer wieder eingeben müssen sondern permanent machen.

Ich möchte auch keine Batch Datei o.Ä. verwenden, die jedesmal vor dem Öffnen von cmd.exe ausgeführt wird (sodass ich quasi nicht cmd.exe ausführe, sondern ne batch datei, die cmd.exe ausführt und dann den Prompt ändert). Muss es irgendwie mit einer Batch Datei gemacht werden, wäre es gut wenn man sie nur beim Start des Rechners ausführen muss (habe es mit der autoexec.bat probiert, aber es klappt nicht).

Ist es irgendwie möglich, den Prompt permanent zu ändern?


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. September 2005)

Was genau willst Du denn aendern?
Du kannst ja wenn eine Shell offen ist mit der rechten Maustaste darauf klicken und die Eigenschaften aendern. Diese kannst Du auch fuer zukuenftige Sessions uebernehmen.


----------



## Julian Maicher (12. September 2005)

cmd.exe besitzt Parameter, die man beim Start übergeben kann. So kannst du u.A. einen Befehl ausführen.

```
cmd.exe /Kprompt Das soll so aussehen:
```


----------



## Orakel (12. September 2005)

Hi zusammen,

nach guter alter DOS manier kann man den Prompt über das Environment setzen. Dazu einfach unter Einstellungen-->Systemsteuerung den Reiter "Erweitert" und dort den Button "Umgebungsvariablen" (zumindest bei Windows XP).

Im erscheinenden Dialogfenster Clickst Du Im Bereich "Benutzervariablen für xxxxx" auf neu. Die nun erscheinende Maske füllst Du so aus:

Name der Variablen: PROMPT
Wert der Variablen: Das was Du als Prompt haben möchtest.

Und ab sofort hast Du den prompt, den Du haben willst.

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## DarthShader (12. September 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was genau willst Du denn aendern?



Sagte ich doch, den Prompt  Ich glaube Du verwechselst gerade den Begriff Prompt mit der gesamten Eingabeaufforderung/der Shell. Mit Prompt meine ich die entsprechende Zeile, in der der Benutzer seine Eingaben macht, z.B. "C:\Windows\>".



			
				Orakel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Name der Variablen: PROMPT
> Wert der Variablen: Das was Du als Prompt haben möchtest.
> 
> Und ab sofort hast Du den prompt, den Du haben willst.



Ah ok, das war das, was ich wollte. Ich wusste nur nichts davon, dass cmd.exe sich die Umgebungsvariable PROMPT ansieht 

Danke!


----------



## monger (14. September 2005)

@DarthShader:

 Du musst reptiler entschuldigen, aber ich finde die Idee selbst so kurios, dass man anfangs nicht drauf kommt.
 Da habt ihr Bluescreens und Viren unter Windows, und ihr macht euch Gedanken über Prompt.
 Jaja, die seltsame Windows Welt...


----------



## DarthShader (14. September 2005)

monger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @DarthShader:
> 
> Du musst reptiler entschuldigen, aber ich finde die Idee selbst so kurios, dass man anfangs nicht drauf kommt.
> Da habt ihr Bluescreens und Viren unter Windows, und ihr macht euch Gedanken über Prompt.
> Jaja, die seltsame Windows Welt...



Da braucht sich niemand zu entschuldigen, ich bin jedem dankbar, der mir antwortet bzw. seine Hilfe anbietet 

Der Hintergrund ist halt, dass ich im Institut viel mit Linux arbeite und meine Bash auch angepasst habe. Ich komm aber auch nicht um Windows herum, und deshalb wollte ich da den annähernd gleichen Prompt haben


----------

